# WKORVN room reservation process



## gregb (Feb 7, 2010)

I talked to the front desk manager today about how rooms are assigned at WKORVN.  As we all know, they are assigned by time stamp.  What I didn't know was how that works.  Here is what I was told.

First, all room pairs (studio and 1 bedroom) are assigned to a particular arrival day, either Friday, Saturday or Sunday.  Once they go into rotation, room pairs do not normally change arrival day.  There are rooms on each floor and building assigned to every arrival day.  That is, there are some 6th floor OF rooms assigned to Friday, some to Saturday and some to Sunday arrival.  

Second, rooms are assigned by floors, with the highest floors going first.  According to the manager, this was how the "owners" wanted it done.  I assume this means that the HOA board decided this.

The time stamp on your reservation determines your place in the assignment queue.  The earliest time stamp is at the top of the list, etc.

A few days before the arrival date, they start assigning rooms.  The earliest time stamp reservation is popped off the queue and assigned to the 6th floor of a building in its view class.  Then the next earliest time stamp is popped and assigned the the next 6th floor room in its view class.  Once all of the rooms on the 6th floor in that view class are assigned, they move down a floor and start assigning rooms on the 5th floor.  This continues until all owners are assigned a room in their view class.

Once all of the owner reservations are assigned, they look at owner preferences for rooms and floor and do what they can to accommodate them.  For example, if one owner was assigned to building 8, but requested building 5, and another owner was assigned the same floor on building 5 but did not request a particular building, they will swap the reservations.  Notice that this does not change the floor you are assigned to, only the building or specific room.

Once all of the owner assignments are made, any rooms left over are available to renters.  Those assignments are made as the renters check in.  

The effect of the method gives the owners preference for the highest floors in their view class, and renters get whatever is left over.

This seems to me like fair method to assign rooms.  

Greg


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL...  I'm sorry to laugh but the room assigner TOTALLY mislead you.  Did you know that the worst rooms have check-in of Fri and Sundays?   I always call for my reservations 1 year out to the minute.  Well, one year we decided to check-in on a Friday.  We were traveling during what I consider a pretty low peak week.  We went during Thanksgiving week.  Anyways,  we arrived around 4 pm right at check in time.  We were assigned a room on the 2nd floor and our patio had a WALL around it.  It was not a balcony type patio.  They only have few rooms like this in the whole complex.  I can show you pictures too.  You couldn't even see the ocean unless you looked over the wall.  I own an ocean view room.  We went back to the desk and that is what they told us.  Most of the better ocean view rooms have a check-in day of Saturday.    So, I pleaded and begged with the room assigner to move us.  Wow... what is amazing is that they found us a room with an ocean view and a really balcony...

BTW, I own at WKORV which the rooms are a little different than the North side.  I think the rule works great for your side of the resort just not ours.

Edited to add:  How could I get the WORST ocean view room when I called a year out?  It would be different if I called 9 months out I would expect that room but I called year out.


----------



## gregb (Feb 9, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Edited to add:  How could I get the WORST ocean view room when I called a year out?  It would be different if I called 9 months out I would expect that room but I called year out.



A couple of thoughts on your assignment.  There are something like 20 agents taking reservations.  So while you are talking to your agent, other agents may also be taking reservations for the arrival you want and they may type faster than your agent.

Also, it does depend on how many rooms they assign to each rotation.  I saw a list of the OF rooms at WKORN for a Sunday check-in.  It appears that just about 1/3 of the rooms are available for Sunday check-in and that Sunday check-in gets its share of prime rooms.

I don't know what the room rotation assignments for WKORV are.  

Greg


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's the room I was assigned to when I reserved a year out.  






I do the standard I want a high floor with the biggest ocean view.  You could not see the ocean when sitting in the chairs at all.  

The front desk told me that there were not very many desirable rooms on Fri  & Sun because the owners don't like to check-in on those days.  The rooms got assigned initially based on when the 1st owner made their reservation and most wanted Saturday check-ins.  

Now, the resort didn't think we'd like this view better because they claim the room above was more superior than this room:






One thing I don't like about timesharing is that the squeaky wheel gets what they want.  If I didn't complain I would have been stuck in that room with no ocean view.


----------



## gregb (Feb 9, 2010)

It does depend on what rooms are assigned to check-in on the day you want to arrive.  If most people want to arrive on Saturday, then they should probably have more rooms assigned to Saturday check-in.  If they get the allocation correct between the days, then the competition for good rooms should be about the same for each check-in day.  But if the get the allocation wrong, and assign most rooms to Saturday, and then lots of folks call for a Friday check-in, the available good rooms will be used up quite quickly.  

You could always ask them to send you a list of the rooms in your view category that are assigned to the day you want to check in.

Greg


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 9, 2010)

Where you traveling during a busy season/week? I think it's great they were able to accommodate your request to a better view unit.

I arrived on a Friday at WKORV a few weeks ago and got a 5th floor building 7 unit with a great ocean view. And that was via an II trade, so there are definitely good units available for Friday check-ins.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Where you traveling during a busy season/week? I think it's great they were able to accommodate your request to a better view unit.
> 
> I arrived on a Friday at WKORV a few weeks ago and got a 5th floor building 7 unit with a great ocean view. And that was via an II trade, so there are definitely good units available for Friday check-ins.


  No that is the thing, I was traveling Thanksgiving week. The resort was less crowded compared to a summer week..

I'm sure units get moved from check-in days because you can reserve on points which allows you to basically reserve any day you want of the week.  So over time units will probably move from the different check-in dates.  My grip was they assigned me the worst unit when they had a better unit available when I called out to reserve my unit a year out.   The 1st unit was on the 2nd floor in the back far corner near the lobby and it was considered an ocean view.  The second unit was on the 4th floor right next to the elevator close to the ocean side.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 9, 2010)

gregb said:


> It does depend on what rooms are assigned to check-in on the day you want to arrive.  If most people want to arrive on Saturday, then they should probably have more rooms assigned to Saturday check-in.  If they get the allocation correct between the days, then the competition for good rooms should be about the same for each check-in day.  But if the get the allocation wrong, and assign most rooms to Saturday, and then lots of folks call for a Friday check-in, the available good rooms will be used up quite quickly.
> 
> You could always ask them to send you a list of the rooms in your view category that are assigned to the day you want to check in.
> 
> Greg


  You know once the desk told me that there weren't very many rooms for check-in on Friday, I did check out the resort on Saturday during maid cleaning time.  It was obvious the majority of the units have Saturday check-in.  The front desk basically told me to guarantee a better unit you should check-in on Saturday.  I can't remember what he told me the percentages but they were like 20% Fri, 20% Sun & 60% Sat.  Over time the units will  move check-in days when people reserve for more than 7 days.  I know that some people stay in a one bedroom for 13 nights instead of the 2 bedroom for 7 nights.  I've learned my lesson never to check-in on Fri or Sun.  Trust me I won't do it because it isn't worth it to me.


----------



## gregb (Feb 10, 2010)

We have had good luck checking in to the North side on Sunday.  But I really believe it depends on how busy the week is.  Last year we only used our 1 bedroom OF, and had a great room, 8614.  This year we split and got 8613 for the studio, and 8310 for the 1 Bed.  When they gave us 8310 they checked for higher rooms, but none were available.

I don't know how often rooms move to new rotations.  The manager seemed to indicate not that often.  Yes they do have to work around the rentals and short stays, that can check-in on any day.  That complicates their assignments.  But she seemed to say that the rotation doesn't change.

I am surprised that the resort was not full for Thanksgiving.  That would seem to be a prime time, just like Christmas and New Years.

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 10, 2010)

Greg - most kids only get 2 days off for Thanksgiving, so the demand is not as high as it is for weeks when they are out of school the whole week.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanksgiving week is not a low usage week (we were married during our T-week stay) - certainly not as high as premium weeks and summer weeks, but certainly not as low as the weeks preceeding/following Thanksgiving week - or May for that matter.

To my knowledge - rooms are assigned on Wednesdays - so if it is a concern - call the front desk and make a request to leave a message with the person that assigns the rooms.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanksgiving week is not a low usage week (we were married during our T-week stay) - certainly not as high as premium weeks and summer weeks, but certainly not as low as the weeks preceeding/following Thanksgiving week - or May for that matter.
> 
> To my knowledge - rooms are assigned on Wednesdays - so if it is a concern - call the front desk and make a request to leave a message with the person that assigns the rooms.



I did not think it was peak because there were no chair hogs.  The place was empty.  You could find a chair any time of the day including near the pool.  I've never been off-peak like a non-school holiday so, I really don't have anything to compare it to.  It was pretty low crowds for me.  I compare it to June or August and those months are crazy where you can't even walk without stepping on a teenager gawking at other teenagers ;-)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't say it was peak - charts show that it is not low season.  I have been in Maui (and WKORV) during a few different times (never summer or XMAS) - T-week was busiest.  There were both chairs and chair hogs...


----------



## gregb (Feb 11, 2010)

This week, according to the front desk, the resort is about 92% full,  but there are still many chairs available.  When we come out of the ocean from snorkeling, about 11:00am, there are still many chairs available near the lower hot tub on the North side.  Also there are open chairs on the shady side of the upper pool.  The pools and chairs do not feel crowded.

How crowded the pools are may depend not only on how full the resort is, but what time of year.  I believe that right now, the resort has a high ratio of older, retired folks with only the couple staying in the room.  During the school vacations, I believe they get many more families with children, so the average number of occupants per room goes up, as well as the demand for space at the pools.  

Greg


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 11, 2010)

> ciscogizmo1 said:
> 
> 
> > You know once the desk told me that there weren't very many rooms for check-in on Friday, I did check out the resort on Saturday during maid cleaning time.  It was obvious the majority of the units have Saturday check-in.  The front desk basically told me to guarantee a better unit you should check-in on Saturday.  I can't remember what he told me the percentages but they were like 20% Fri, 20% Sun & 60% Sat.  Over time the units will  move check-in days when people reserve for more than 7 days.  I know that some people stay in a one bedroom for 13 nights instead of the 2 bedroom for 7 nights.  I've learned my lesson never to check-in on Fri or Sun.  Trust me I won't do it because it isn't worth it to me.




I know this is a specific discussion about WKORVN, but does anyone know if other resorts (we are at MKO now) have the same F-S-S allocation rations?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 11, 2010)

gregb said:


> This week, according to the front desk, the resort is about 92% full,  but there are still many chairs available.  When we come out of the ocean from snorkeling, about 11:00am, there are still many chairs available near the lower hot tub on the North side.  Also there are open chairs on the shady side of the upper pool.  The pools and chairs do not feel crowded.
> 
> How crowded the pools are may depend not only on how full the resort is, but what time of year.  I believe that right now, the resort has a high ratio of older, retired folks with only the couple staying in the room.  During the school vacations, I believe they get many more families with children, so the average number of occupants per room goes up, as well as the demand for space at the pools.
> 
> Greg


This... +1


----------



## dakotafamily (Mar 6, 2010)

*II Room Assignment*

We have an upcoming stay at the WKORV-N through an Interval exchange. Our II account shows a 2 bedroom unit number of 645453. I know this can change and may not be our actual unit that we will have, but if it is what view would this be and would it be 6th floor? We are also Platinum SPG and this is our first II trade to Maui. Could I call and request an ocean view and would they even honor it since it is an II trade? Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2010)

6 = bldg. 6
4 = 4th floor
53/54 = in the corner by the Koi Pond

Resort Map

In theory, hotel status is not supposed to get you an upgrade at a TS resort - upgrades are more common for Starwood Timeshare Elite Owners.

However, it doesn't hurt to ask and I sure would.  I'd Fax them now and call a couple weeks before check in.  Be sure you state that you are a Starwood owner trading in with II.  I'd ask for Ocean FRONT, rather than Ocean VIEW, because some of the Ocean View locations are not so great - maybe just a sliver of ocean.

Good luck!


----------



## dakotafamily (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Denise..I appreciate your advice and I will work on faxing them the request. We are 5* Elite Starwood members and that is how we got our Platinum status. It hasn't been that long so I'm still trying to read up on all that it offers. TUG helps a lot as I read up a lot on what everyone says on here. I know it says somewhere on TUG (I just can't find it back) but what is the highest floor and what buildings have the ocean front. Thanks again!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2010)

Gotcha - Plat Status is *hotel status*.  5 Star Elite status is your *TS Status* and that's what will get you the upgrade.  I think you have a very good chance of getting one, unless you are going when the resort is at full capacity, like Easter or 4th of July.  Be sure you ask for Ocean FRONT.

See the map for the units closest to the ocean.  I would not specify a unit number or floor - I'd ask for a high floor and ocean front - that give you the most chance for success.

Good luck!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2010)

Correction - I just remembered that some of the "Ocean Front" units at WKORVN have bad views and most people wouldn't consider them Ocean Front, although Starwood designated them that way, so you might want to list several unit numbers on your request, with the best Ocean Front locations, and ask for a high floor.

Units I'd request:

Bldg. 5 - Units 1 - 12 w/high floor
or
Bldg. 6 - Units 1 - 14 w/high floor


----------



## dakotafamily (Mar 6, 2010)

OK...THANKS!! I'm glad that we got in the North Villas. I found the map that you put on TUG so I'll look at that again too. We're really looking forward to the trip. We're staying for 5 nights at the Moana Surfrider on Oahu and then going to Maui after that. We've stayed at the Moana last year and got a great upgrade so we're hoping for that again too. We were at Lagunamar last year and it was beautiful!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2010)

FYI - I put a link to the WKORVN map in post 18, above.

Both resorts have their advantages and disadvantages.  I like WKOVN for a family with young children, because the 2 sides of the unit are more accessible than at WKORV, but be aware that it doesn't have a regular oven.

Here is a comparison of WKORV and WKORVN


----------



## naka4 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Wkorv*

Does anyone have a recommendation for which building to request in WKORV?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2010)

naka4 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for which building to request in WKORV?



Bldg. 2 or 3, high floor, close to ocean.

Specify that you don't want Bldg. 4, where you may get a highway view.

If you are 5 Star Elite, request Ocean FRONT w/high floor.

Resort Map


----------



## naka4 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## dakotafamily (Mar 7, 2010)

Should I fax requests directly to WKORVN resort? Also, would you recommend faxing requests to the hotels for upgrades? Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes - directly to WKORV.

The hotels should be able to see your Plat status in their system, but couldn't hurt!


----------



## paluamalia (Mar 11, 2010)

*Views, etc.*

This is our view from Building 6 Studio...

We EXCHANGED..this year, from the South Bldg to the North Bldg..we made the reservation 8 months out, even though we are owners in both buildings, we exchanged because we did not want to move, we are here for 18 days.

The desk told me we were the first ones to call on that day, we got Ocean View for Ocean View...

It takes some time to work through the reservation system to get the best rooms/views..this is our 5th year here, some good rooms, some bad rooms, but it's been our experience that you have a better chance for a better view in the North.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 8, 2010)

gregb said:


> Once all of the owner assignments are made, any rooms left over are available to renters.  Those assignments are made as the renters check in.



Are these owner room assignments pretty much locked in at that time?

How do they handle room reassignments at check-in?  i.e. you didn't like the room you got and talk the front-desk in to putting you in a different room.

My concern is that our gang will be arriving at 10:30pm on a Sat, and I'm really hoping that the multiple rooms we have reserved aren't going to end up being the worst left-overs because everyone else who got there earlier in the day asked to be moved around, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 8, 2010)

The front desk really doesn't want to move people around and we never were able to check in before 3 or 4.  If you made your Resv. at 12 mos. out, and put in a request for a good view, I think that's the most important thing.


----------



## gregb (Jun 20, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Are these owner room assignments pretty much locked in at that time?
> 
> How do they handle room reassignments at check-in?  i.e. you didn't like the room you got and talk the front-desk in to putting you in a different room.
> 
> My concern is that our gang will be arriving at 10:30pm on a Sat, and I'm really hoping that the multiple rooms we have reserved aren't going to end up being the worst left-overs because everyone else who got there earlier in the day asked to be moved around, etc.



My understanding was that owners room assignments were made just a few (2 or 3) days before check-in, based on reservation time stamp.  I believe that renters are given the best room available (excluding the ones reserved for owner reservations) when they check in.  They may do some fudging on renter reservations based on Starwood Elite status and other perks, but I didn't ask about that.

I do know that when we moved from the studio to the one bedroom in 2008, my DW was not happy with the room they gave us in bldg 5  and asked for a different one.  It took them some time, but the were able to move us into Bldg 8.  It was on a lower floor, but on the quieter north side, away from the pool.  

So if you have made owner reservations, when you check in should not affect the rooms you get.

Greg


----------



## SDKath (Jun 20, 2010)

I have made reservations via SOs at WKORV and N for friends/family in the past and when the check in was on a Friday, the lady read me a 3-4 sentence disclaimer that said something like OV and OF units are NOT assigned on Friday check ins.  I thought that was totally lame and probably untrue but they have them read it to us anyway.

In the end, we got OFD so something was not right.  I am just saying, their system of assigning rooms seems to be a bit more complicated than what they told you.  

Miraculously, they also told my parents in May that the resort was 93% full.  Yet my dad said each night about 1/2 of the rooms were dark consistently.  Every night.  Hard to imagine 93% capacity in May...  I bet it's a standard schpiel.  Kinda like the cruise ships permanent sign at the purser's saying "this ship is sailing full" every single week.  

Katherine


----------



## Brento (Jun 20, 2010)

SDKath said:


> Miraculously, they also told my parents in May that the resort was 93% full.



We were there the first week of May and were told the resort was 65% full...that sounded about right.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 20, 2010)

Brento said:


> We were there the first week of May and were told the resort was 65% full...that sounded about right.



My parents were there for the last 2 weeks of May.  He guessed about 65% full too.  He said it appeared that one of the buildings was closed completely?  I dunno if that was right though.  He just said he never saw a single light on.  Maybe it's cost savings to do things that way.  They didn't have to move rooms either, which was a huge plus because they had 3 different reservations (3 days, 7 days, 4 days) put together into one long trip.  Moving would have been a PITA for my elderly dad.  

Katherine


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 20, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I have made reservations via SOs at WKORV and N for friends/family in the past and when the check in was on a Friday, the lady read me a 3-4 sentence disclaimer that said something like OV and OF units are NOT assigned on Friday check ins.  I thought that was totally lame and probably untrue but they have them read it to us anyway.



Hmmm -- we never got told anything like that (I have 7 rooms reserved between owned weeks and SO's).  But we're arriving on a Sat for the vast majority of them (five arrive on Sat, one arrives on a Fri and one other on a Sun).


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 20, 2010)

A year or so ago it ws reported here that building 4 was closed for a month or more, ostensibly for renovations or repair, but we all know the were less people traveling at that time.


----------



## jarta (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been told by Starwood employees that if you make a home resort reservation in Hawaii (at WKORV, WKORV-N or WPORV), you will get the same view you bought - no matter what.  You bought the view; you get the exact same view; no view "upgrade."

Things, however, are different for Staroption trades into those resorts.  A preference will be taken for view and, based upon availability, Starwood will try to accommodate the preference.  

Thus, a Five Star Elite trading into Hawaii has a chance of getting an OF.  An owner of a WKORV IV is stuck with an IV.

I do not own in Hawaii and I have not travelled there yet.  I am only relating what I was told by some pretty savvy Starwood employees who own in Hawaii themselves and are stuck with the view they bought.   ...   eom


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm at WKORV-N now.  I dropped the studio side of my reservation back in May and was hesitant because I was afraid I'd lose my timestamp.  FYI, I ended up in 5201, which is one room back from the closest to the ocean, looking towards Black Rock.  Even though it's the 2nd floor, it's a really outstanding view.  Not a 180 degree view, mind you, but when I look out I see palm trees and the bluest ocean imaginable.  So no complaints here.  Thinning the trees really improved the view. 

In any event, there has to be some fudging around with bookings based on size unit booked.  It can't be solely timestamp because not everyone books their entire unit. Let's consider the following scenarios based on their "timestamp." 

#1 - 1 bdrm OF owner
#2 - Studio OV owner
#3 - 1 bdrm IV owner
#4 - 2 bdrm IV owner
#5 - 2 bdrm OF owner
-
-
-
#22 - Studio OF owner

In this event, does #1 and #22 get paired up and split a lock-out for the best view in the joint, meaning that caller #22 trumps Caller #5? OR do they give the 2 bdrm owner (#5) priority over those who split their lockout, meaning #5 trumps #1?  Who knows? I do know that in '08 we were close to first on priority and got what I deemed to be one of the best four views in the entire place - 5603/04.  This time I split it and am several floors below.  Make of that what you will.  I am really glad to report that I wasn't put in one of the crappy "oceanfront" rooms. 

FYI, it seems to be about 80% occupancy here, if I was a guessing woman.  The primo chairs by the pool were taken by 9am.  It also boggles my mind how rude people are by claiming a chair and then leaving for hours.  The older gentleman next to me grabbed an umbrella chair, with plenty of shade, and then proceeded to leave for over 2 hours.  Guess he went to lunch and felt that he should get that chair for the whole day.  Rude.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 21, 2010)

*What changes a timestamp?*

What types of requests will change the timestamp on a reservation?

Would it be safe to assume that the "Date of Confirmation" on the reservation would be the (date part of the) timestamp?

If I understand correctly, this timestamp is the what's used to allocate units in what order (highest floor downwards within the owned view).  Then special requests are done in the same order if possible.

Any idea if they take "better view from specific unit" in to account when they allocate by floor within the view?

In the case of the Deluxe IV's (yes, I'm starting to fixate on what unit we're going to get in 2 weeks ), there are 3 units on each floor, but there is definitely a huge difference in their views ("pool/ocean", "park/ocean-glimpse", and "parking lot").


----------



## James1975NY (Jun 22, 2010)

SDKath said:


> Miraculously, they also told my parents in May that the resort was 93% full.  Yet my dad said each night about 1/2 of the rooms were dark consistently.  Every night.  Hard to imagine 93% capacity in May...  I bet it's a standard schpiel.  Kinda like the cruise ships permanent sign at the purser's saying "this ship is sailing full" every single week.
> Katherine



Occupancy at timeshare resorts is not always best defined by seeing rooms with lights on or crowded pools. Occupancy means that rooms have been "claimed". They may be assigned to I.I. pending a confirmed exchange into the resort.

Not to say that this was the case for your parents last visit in May but just something to consider.


----------



## jarta (Jun 22, 2010)

James,   ...   When I stay at a timeshare the lights are usually out because my wife and I are out doing things.  I wouldn't go to Harborside or Hawaii or Cancun or Scottsdale or Palm Springs or anywhere else to sit in my room each night watching television or playing cards.  I can do that at home.  My lights would only be on for about an hour a night after returning and before going to bed.   ...   eom


----------



## l2trade (Jun 22, 2010)

James1975NY said:


> Occupancy at timeshare resorts is not always best defined by seeing rooms with lights on or crowded pools. Occupancy means that rooms have been "claimed". They may be assigned to I.I. pending a confirmed exchange into the resort.
> 
> Not to say that this was the case for your parents last visit in May but just something to consider.



Further, a confirmed exchange via II to Hawaii doesn't guarantee that party will actually show up.  Plans change for many reasons.  I find changes are more likely the earlier I try to plan in advance.  Substituting friends or family last minute can be really difficult, especially when the location requires expensive air travel.  Wait too long and their isn't much incentive to cancel it...

In other words, one of those dark rooms you saw last May was mine.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 22, 2010)

also - the black-out curtains work very well...


----------



## l2trade (Jun 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> ...   When I stay at a timeshare the lights are usually out because my wife and I are out doing things.  I wouldn't go to Harborside or Hawaii or Cancun or Scottsdale or Palm Springs or anywhere else to sit in my room each night watching television or playing cards.  I can do that at home.  My lights would only be on for about an hour a night after returning and before going to bed.   ...   eom



If my lights are out at night, it is most likely because we didn't show up.  Even after I go to bed, in the middle of the night, you will see me turn the lights on & off a half dozen times as I wake up to use the bathroom.  Plus, you will almost always see the flicker from my TV.  No noise, just picture, because my wife makes me MUTE it.  She doesn't want the TV to keep her awake while she struggles to sleep in the other room on a pull-out couch covered in potato chip crumbs from earlier that afternoon.  I don't get it!  She leaves the bedroom to avoid my snoring, but somehow the constant drone of the TV would send her way over the edge.  Then again, I don't understand how I can hold it all day long while sitting on the couch, but I wake up every 5 minutes at night to pee.  I comply with the TV muted thing, but it is harder for me to fall asleep when i have to read all those darn closed captions:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=899239&postcount=9

Anyways, back to the subject at hand.  I think lights from rooms in the evening is a decent indicator of actual occupancy.  However, it probably should be balanced with other unscientific observations, such as parking availability, number of guests seen in the common areas and overall guest noise.  As for me, I'll stick with my method, which is to call the front desk, because I can do that without having to get up.  I am on vacation, after all.  Let's leave the pseudo-science to the professionals, eh?


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 22, 2010)

jarta said:


> I have been told by Starwood employees that if you make a home resort reservation in Hawaii (at WKORV, WKORV-N or WPORV), you will get the same view you bought - no matter what.  You bought the view; you get the exact same view; no view "upgrade."



Had to call in about something else, and figured I'd confirm my reservations while I'm on the phone anyways.  The SVO rep today said something along the lines of "you'll have to wait and see what type of view they give you when you check-in".  Once again, inconsistencies in what they're saying (surprise  surprise).

I continue to assume first floor uninterrupted parking-lot view, and will be pleased if it comes out better...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 22, 2010)

Since you are an Elite Owner, I will be surprised if you don't get upgraded to at least Ocean View, but it's best not to expect it and then you won't be disappointed.

I own OV, but I'm not an Elite owner, and I've been upgraded to OF on both a rental and a timeshare stay.


----------



## jarta (Jun 23, 2010)

DeniseM,   ...   A home resort stay is different than a rental or a timeshare stay using Staroptions or, even, II to trade in.  

In a home resort stay, you reserve at the resort you own at in the float season you own.  Starwood sold the 3 views at different prices.  You are not supposed to be upgraded to a view better than what you own (paid for) during that type of home resort stay.  

If you were upgraded to OF during your OV home resort timeshare stay (don't know what you mean about a rental), more power to you.  I can think of reasons why it might happen (Starwood rules are bent all the time in that service-oriented company - sometimes merely by smiling and asking nicely).  But, you weren't supposed to be upgraded.   ...   eom


----------



## gregb (Jun 23, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Had to call in about something else, and figured I'd confirm my reservations while I'm on the phone anyways.  The SVO rep today said something along the lines of "you'll have to wait and see what type of view they give you when you check-in".  Once again, inconsistencies in what they're saying (surprise  surprise).
> 
> I continue to assume first floor uninterrupted parking-lot view, and will be pleased if it comes out better...



They only assign the rooms a day or two before you arrive.  So calling ahead will not let you know what room you are assigned to.  Also, I believe that the front desk has some latitude in room assignments once they are given the list, so they don't want to tell you the room, only to have it changed on you.

Greg


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 23, 2010)

gregb said:


> So calling ahead will not let you know what room you are assigned to.



I wasn't calling to ask about the room assignment -- I'd gotten some weird cancellation emails, so I wanted to make sure nothing was affected.  The agent then mentioned the "you could be upgraded, but won't know until check-in"



gregb said:


> Also, I believe that the front desk has some latitude in room assignments once they are given the list, so they don't want to tell you the room, only to have it changed on you.



I was under the impression that the front-desk doesn't change assigned rooms -- this is exactly what I am hoping won't happen, since we get there late at night, which leaves the possibility that the front desk could change rooms around and we're stuck with the worst left-overs since we'll be the last to check-in that day...


----------



## jarta (Jun 24, 2010)

YYMSP,   ...   "I was under the impression that the front-desk doesn't change assigned rooms -- this is exactly what I am hoping won't happen"

Gregb is right.  There is some discretion.  I do not know about Hawaii, but at other Starwood resorts I have visited, it is better to use the Elite early check in option and get your room assigned before normal check in begins.  If you don't, there could be some slippage.  But I think you would still get a very nice room.  Being the last, does not mean the worst, if you are Elite - and you have let the desk know you will be a late check in.

However, changing rooms at check in is what the overwhelming majority of TUG seems to demand.  Show up.  Complain about the room, argue with the front desk clerk and get the room changed at the front desk due to an "entitlement" to a room with a better view or on a higher floor.  You see it all the time at the front desk.  Evidently, it's part of accepted timeshare etiquette.

And, some of the time, hectoring the front desk works.  The squeaky wheel getting the grease.

Why do you think lots of external traders ask "what room (or what view) should I ask for at ______________ when I check in?"  Those external traders are looking for an "edge."  The "edge" is what TUG is all about: owner, external trader or internal trader.  External traders are given no Starwood priority whatsoever, but the standard response on TUG to such an inquiry is to call the front desk and ask (about creating your own priority over those who don't ask).   ...   eom


----------



## gregb (Jun 24, 2010)

My experience at WKROVN is that the front desk has some flexibility, but just because you check-in late does not mean you get the worst room.  It depends on your "priority" in the system.  

I was worried about a late check-in when we went last year.  We are owners and had made our reservation about a year out.  Our flight didn't land in Maui until 5:30pm and we just got into Costco before they closed at 6:00pm (on Sunday).  So we didn't get to the resort until 7:30 or 8:00pm.  But when we checked-in we were given a great room, Building 8, 6th floor on the North side.  Just exactly what we were hoping for.  

Now this was in low season (the first week in February), with a Sunday check-in for a Studio unit.  (We always reserve the studio for the first week, and the 1 bedroom for the second.)  So your mileage may vary. 

BTW, for our next week in the 1 bedroom, we ended up on the 3rd floor, and that was an "Early Check-in" since we were just switching rooms and "Checked-in" at 10:00am when we left the studio.  We asked politely if a higher floor was available, and they did check, but no higher one bedrooms were available.  We could have gotten back on the 6th floor if we would have accepted a studio, but no thanks.  

So don't worry about it.  There is little or nothing that you can do now to affect what room you will be assigned.  Relax and enjoy your vacation.  Remember, any room on Maui is better than a suite at the Ritz (at least in my opinion).  

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2010)

These room assignments are set on priority, but they are not set in stone.

We arrived early at WKORV - and they tried to accomadate a villa that was not optimal for us (not on 6th floor - I was #2 on the list), but they were just trying to get us into a villa.  I volunteered to wait (at the bar - and they bought us a round of drinks) until the 6th floor villa was ready, and we got the 6th floor villa.

At WPORV - 2nd week (studio lock-out) - same thing.  Since we were on premise already from our first week in the 1Bd - they tried to make our wait time shorter by giving us a studio villa that was available on our floor in the center (B7, 2nd floor, hammerhead section), but I noted that the corner studio was getting cleaned and ask to wait for that one (no problem) and we got it - it had to be one of the best studios at WPORV (as I wrote about in my trip report) as it was larger, had windows on side and by front door, and did not have neighbors on one side.

point being... there is obviously some flexability in room assignments, and not set in stone.  They were being accomadating to us (and we appreciate it) - since people complain if a villa is not immediately available, but we choose to wait for a 'better' villa location.


----------



## LLW (Jun 24, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> I was under the impression that the front-desk doesn't change assigned rooms -- this is exactly what I am hoping won't happen, since we get there late at night, which leaves the possibility that the front desk could change rooms around and we're stuck with the worst left-overs since we'll be the last to check-in that day...




The front desk does change assigned rooms. Once when I exchanged into WKORV (my first time  ) at around 7:30 pm, my assigned view studio had been changed to a *non-view studio*. I asked nicely, and got changed to a construction- and *ocean-view one bedroom*. :whoopie:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2010)

LLW said:


> The front desk does change assigned rooms. Once when I exchanged into WKORV (my first time  ) at around 7:30 pm, my assigned view studio had been changed to a *non-view studio*. I asked nicely, and got changed to a construction- and *ocean-view one bedroom*. :whoopie:



I am not sure - but as an II exchanger (assuming you were) - you do not have an assigned view.  However, as you did, I have found that if you ask nicely (and have the right front-desk person - with the right conditions) - they can be very accomadating.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2010)

I think it's fine to ask nicely at the front desk at check-in, but I think it is more effective to FAX them 2 mos. out with a location request, and to call and confirm that it's in your Resv. notes, about two weeks out.  Although they do sometimes make changes at check-in, my experience has been that they prefer not to, and you have a better change for a good view if you request it in advance.

I would never hesitate to ask respectfully for my preferred location.  As an owner, or exchanger you have paid a significant amount of money to stay at the resort. and I don't think you should be apologetic about asking for a good view, as long as it is done appropriately.  You may not get it, but there is no harm in making a polite request.

On the day you check into the resort, you certainly won't be the only one with no priority for view.  Maybe as many as 50% have no priority.  So if you are in that category, why not ask nicely?  You aren't going to bump an  owner, because that's not how it works, so why not ask.  If you don't, it's like going to a nice restaurant and accepting the table by the kitchen or the restroom, when you might get a window seat, if you just asked.  YMMV


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 24, 2010)

jarta said:


> I do not know about Hawaii, but at other Starwood resorts I have visited, it is better to use the Elite early check in option and get your room assigned before normal check in begins.  If you don't, there could be some slippage.  But I think you would still get a very nice room.  Being the last, does not mean the worst, if you are Elite - and you have let the desk know you will be a late check in.



Um, what's the "Elite early check in option", and how do I use it?

I've already let the resort know (they called the other day) that we'll be arriving at almost 11pm.



jarta said:


> However, changing rooms at check in is what the overwhelming majority of TUG seems to demand.  Show up.  Complain about the room, argue with the front desk clerk and get the room changed at the front desk due to an "entitlement" to a room with a better view or on a higher floor.  You see it all the time at the front desk.  Evidently, it's part of accepted timeshare etiquette.



I'm not asking to be bumped out of my owned view -- I just want to decrease the likelihood that I get one of the 6 IV Deluxe units on that corner of building 4 that are pure parking lot view, and preferably get one of the higher floors on the other two corners of that building.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 24, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I think it's fine to ask nicely at the front desk at check-in, but I think it is more effective to FAX them 2 mos. out with a location request, and to call and confirm that it's in your Resv. notes, about two weeks out.  Although they do sometimes make changes at check-in, my experience has been that they prefer not to, and you have a better change for a good view if you request it in advance.



I think at this point, I've done all I can to make everyone in the process aware of my desire for the "better" Deluxe IV over the last few months...

Ten more days to go!

My brother-in-law wanted to get bright t-shirts for our group of 17 (ranging in age from late 60's to just under 1yrs old) saying "we're not the Griswalds, Maui Tour 2010".  So if he actually gets them, look for us around the property.


----------



## jarta (Jun 24, 2010)

YYMSP,   ...   "Um, what's the "Elite early check in option", and how do I use it?"

4 and 5 Star Elites can check in at 2:00 pm.  All other guests are supposed to wait until 4:00 pm for check in.

You use it by asking for an early check in when you make the Staroption reservation and then you arrive at the resort at 2:00 pm - which won't work for your present visit.

Next time, you might be able to take a flight that arrives earlier and make use of this Elite perk.  I find it useful.   ...   eom


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 24, 2010)

jarta said:


> 4 and 5 Star Elites can check in at 2:00 pm.  All other guests are supposed to wait until 4:00 pm for check in.
> 
> You use it by asking for an early check in when you make the Staroption reservation and then you arrive at the resort at 2:00 pm - which won't work for your present visit.



I'll have to remember that for next time, thanks.



jarta said:


> Next time, you might be able to take a flight that arrives earlier and make use of this Elite perk.  I find it useful.   ...   eom



Unfortunately, all of the Canadian-based flights to Maui via Vancouver arrive late night, so this probably won't work for me anytime we go to Hawaii...


----------



## jarta (Jun 24, 2010)

YYJMSP,   ...   Sorry you can't get to Hawaii conveniently from where you are.   ...   eom


----------



## gregb (Jun 24, 2010)

YYJMSP,  Once you get there, let us know what room they assigned you to.


----------



## Negma (Jun 28, 2010)

We arrived Saturday. We are here for two weeks, week 1 2 bedroom lo with my girls 18,20. Reservations were made 8 months out and we ended up with a OV in building 7( looks out over ocean on the side with next phase  foundation,no construction). Front desk looked to see if they could get us higher than 4th floor but 100% sold out and we did not have a high priority for this week. 

She said for next week, just wife and I that we have a higher priority since we reserved a year out. We had booked out 2 br and 4 months ago locked off the big side for us. It did not change the time stamp.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 28, 2010)

Negma said:


> We arrived Saturday. We are here for two weeks, week 1 2 bedroom lo with my girls 18,20. Reservations were made 8 months out and we ended up with a OV in building 7( looks out over ocean on the side with next phase  foundation,no construction). Front desk looked to see if they could get us higher than 4th floor but 100% sold out and we did not have a high priority for this week.
> 
> She said for next week, just wife and I that we have a higher priority since we reserved a year out. We had booked out 2 br and 4 months ago locked off the big side for us. It did not change the time stamp.



You own at WKORVN (2BR LO, OV?), booked (using SO's?) at WKORVN, and are 5* Elite?  Just so I understand all of the factors in-play...

It still sounds like the front desk is open to moving units around at check-in.

Thanks


----------



## Negma (Jun 28, 2010)

The answer is yes, BUT, this week was booked at 8 months out using staroptions from another property.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 28, 2010)

Negma said:


> The answer is yes, BUT, this week was booked at 8 months out using staroptions from another property.



That's what I thought it said -- thanks for confirming.

So "owned view" did not come in to play here...


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 28, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> That's what I thought it said -- thanks for confirming.
> 
> So "owned view" did not come in to play here...



Correct.  Personally, if I owned IV, I'd make a reservation at my home resort at 12 months out.  Then I'd call back at 8 months and inquire about availability at the north property. If there was availability, I'd drop my home resort reservation, and use SOs to get in since SO traders reportedly get upgrades while owners are stuck in their view class.  As reported in another thread, there's only one or two villas in the whole north complex that are clunker views.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 28, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Correct.  Personally, if I owned IV, I'd make a reservation at my home resort at 12 months out.  Then I'd call back at 8 months and inquire about availability at the north property. If there was availability, I'd drop my home resort reservation, and use SOs to get in since SO traders reportedly get upgrades while owners are stuck in their view class.  As reported in another thread, there's only one or two villas in the whole north complex that are clunker views.



Those of us who bought Deluxe units are paying extra for the corner units at WKORV, so there's essentially quite a bit of a "loss of MF value" in using SO's to get in to WKORVN instead (no corner units), or back in to WKORV in the non-corner units.

And, unfortunately, those of us who bought IV Deluxe units didn't realize that almost 50% of those units are quite undesirable from a view point-of-view -- the salespeople showed us the the one's that look over the pool area and the ocean in the distance (describing them as "garden view", not "island view"), not mentioning the lower floors of that corner look at the side of another building, and that the all floors on the third corner of the building only look at the parking lot.

-- 5 more sleeps and counting ---


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 28, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Those of us who bought Deluxe units are paying extra for the corner units at WKORV, so there's essentially quite a bit of a "loss of MF value" in using SO's to get in to WKORVN instead (no corner units), or back in to WKORV in the non-corner units.



Ah, I didn't realize you had a deluxe unit.  Bummer.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jun 30, 2010)

So, here's what I got back directly from the property when I inquired about the process:

_All reservation seniority will be strictly adhered to in regards to all room assignments.  Also all reservations that are reserved in the Home Preference period (12-8 months) will have higher priorities then of those booked less then 12-8 months.

July is the busiest month of the year and Westin KOR Owners make up the vast majority of our occupancy, which makes it even more important for us to follow our room assignment protocol.  _

In response to my particular situation, I was told _"you will be in bldg 4 as this is where your ownership type is located"_.  They also noted in our other reservations (using SO's) that they would also be in building 4, as I made the mistake of asking that the rest of the rooms be located near us.  Ooops...

I also had a request to keep the 1BR part of our Deluxe for our second week there, to which they said _"you have our commitment to do the best we can to assign you a room that meets your requests to allow you to stay over in the same unit for your second week"._

So we'll see in a couple of days how this all turns out.

-- three more sleeps! ---


----------



## lily28 (Jul 3, 2010)

*room 6436*

we are to arrive at wkorvn next week.  I called today and was told our room will be 6436 (1 bedroom) but no guarantee till check in.  Looking at the resort map, I assume that is building 6, four floor, unit 36.  Is that a corner unit?  I think building 6 are all island view but can we see the ocean from the balcony since the building is at an angle?  this reservation was made with staroptions.  thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2010)

I am astounded that they gave you a room number over the phone - that's a first!  And I wouldn't count on it too much...

You may be able to see a narrow view of the ocean - remember that WKORV is directly next door, but you should have a little view between the resorts.

Here is a view of both resorts so you can see where this unit may be located in relationship to WKORV.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 3, 2010)

Denise, thanks for the link to the building.  I was told there is no guarantee on the room so will see upon checkin whether the room number is the same.  I wish I have requested building 5 and 8 but doubt I will get one anyway since the reservation is made < 4 months out and is for July / summer.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2010)

If you do get that location, your little girl will enjoy the view of the Pirate Pool!


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 3, 2010)

lily28 said:


> we are to arrive at wkorvn next week.  I called today and was told our room will be 6436 (1 bedroom) but no guarantee till check in.



I'm shocked that they gave you a room number -- management was quite adament about not giving any room allocation information out prior to check-in...

-- 16 hours and counting! ---


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 4, 2010)

gregb said:


> YYJMSP,  Once you get there, let us know what room they assigned you to.



Our owned island view rooms came out as the coveted 6th floor building 4 looking out over the pool and ocean all everywhere. 

The third room was 6th floor building 4 facing the highway -- will have to check with them to see what the view is like.  I'm thinking at this height you'd have to actually look down to see the parking lot.

The fourth room was 4th floor building 3 facing the pools, so essentially the same view that we have.

Just gonna brew some coffee and go sit on the deck and relax.

Gotta love it!


----------



## clymberz (Jul 6, 2010)

We are going to WKORVN in mid-August and have used some of these suggestions!  Thank you TUG

Now, I just need to figure out car rentals.  If anyone has any tips, please let me know

Oh, and what do most people do when stopping at Costco directly from the airport in terms of keeping things cold while in the car drive?  Do you bring a big foldable cooler in your luggage that you take out and use?  Do you usually need ice?  Any suggestions for stuff from Costco that is really good to buy, or really not worth the time?  Do you usually leave your luggage in the car while shopping at Costco?  Is the food court really that packed on a Sunday afternoon? ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2010)

You can always buy an inexpensive cooler at Costco - you will want one for your excursions anyway.  Since it's about 45 min. from Costco to the resort,   and it may take you 20 min. to check in, I'd put ice in it.

Costco is in Kahuli, near the airport, and WKOR is just above Ka'anapali.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2010)

I love Costco but I don't stop there anymore unless I'm traveling with another family of four because many of the items they sell are just too large to eat in one week.  For instance, Honey Bunches of Oats has two extra large bags of cereal inside. Their bagels are sold by the dozen or 18.  Bottled waters are sold by the case of 24.  Lunch meat is in quantities of 3 pounds.

Of course, there are exceptions are:  Liquor and wine and their fresh entrees. 

It's very, very crowded on Saturdays. 

Also, remember that the north side doesn't have full ovens.  We made the mistake one year of buying a take-home-and-bake pizza. We had to cut it up and bake it in pieces in the convection/microwave combination.


----------



## clymberz (Jul 6, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> I love Costco but I don't stop there anymore unless I'm traveling with another family of four because many of the items they sell are just too large to eat in one week.  For instance, Honey Bunches of Oats has two extra large bags of cereal inside. Their bagels are sold by the dozen or 18.  Bottled waters are sold by the case of 24.  Lunch meat is in quantities of 3 pounds.
> 
> Of course, there are exceptions are:  Liquor and wine and their fresh entrees.
> 
> ...



We're coming in on Sunday so hopefully it will be better. Our flight arrives around 2:20pm so that should give us time to get a rental car and still make it over there.

I know how Costco can turn into an expedition.  We'll probably get wine, fish, certain grillable veggies(if they have them - asparagus and bell peppers and zuchini), certain cuts of meat,  chicken nuggets ;-), be very particular about certain snacks, milk, cereal (we are big cereal eaters).  I really think I should make a list.

Thanks for the tip about the ovens.  Really?  I thought that the North 1br sides had ovens, but the studios did not?  This is going to be such a learning experience.


Having said all that, if anyone is coming to Hawaii the week after us and wants any left over food from us, let us know.  We'll be there the 15th-22nd

PS: Any tips on car rental deals?  I've heard checking via priceline or via costco....

thanks


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2010)

clymberz said:


> Thanks for the tip about the ovens.  Really?  I thought that the North 1br sides had ovens, but the studios did not?  This is going to be such a learning experience.



Nope, neither side has a real oven.  I'm pretty sure that all newer Starwoods (WPORV, WLR, Bayside at WSJ) have convection ovens.  Personally, I think that during the next remodel we'll end up installing them...

I never do Priceline but that's because I'm too Type A.  I have gotten really good deals pairing Costco discount (which includes one free additional driver, but you cannot do the QuickSilve line if you use this because they need the info for the second driver) along with an Entertainment coupon.  We rented an intermediate for a week in July for $163 all in for 8 days.  (If you have a red eye going home, you'll need to rent 8 days because you'll go over the 24 hour return period.)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 6, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Nope, neither side has a real oven.  I'm pretty sure that all newer Starwoods (WPORV, WLR, Bayside at WSJ) have convection ovens.  Personally, I think that during the next remodel we'll end up installing them...
> 
> I never do Priceline but that's because I'm too Type A.  I have gotten really good deals pairing Costco discount (which includes one free additional driver, but you cannot do the QuickSilve line if you use this because they need the info for the second driver) along with an Entertainment coupon.  We rented an intermediate for a week in July for $163 all in for 8 days.  (If you have a red eye going home, you'll need to rent 8 days because you'll go over the 24 hour return period.)



With Alamo-Costco, I do the online  check in with 2 drivers, perhaps it's not available on Maui, but I'm set to  go direct to the car in Kauai and on the Big Island I have to use the kiosk check in, then to the car.

I hate waiting in the car line, it's a really life saver in FL at Easter.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2010)

clymberz said:


> Thanks for the tip about the ovens.  Really?  I thought that the North 1br sides had ovens, but the studios did not?  This is going to be such a learning experience.



See this thread for all the details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=521693&postcount=13

Just to make sure you know - there are major grocery stores near the resort.  We like Safeway that is between WKORV and Lahaina right on the highway.  With just the 2 of us, we don't shop at Costco.  You can get a free Safeway discount card that will give you a healthy discount.  Google it and you can download the App online and turn it in with your first purchase.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> With Alamo-Costco, I do the online  check in with 2 drivers, perhaps it's not available on Maui, but I'm set to  go direct to the car in Kauai and on the Big Island I have to use the kiosk check in, then to the car.



Everytime I try to add a second driver online, it adds a second driver fee to my total.  Is there a way to avoid this?  I hate standing in line!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 6, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Everytime I try to add a second driver online, it adds a second driver fee to my total.  Is there a way to avoid this?  I hate standing in line!



I add myself in all the time to all our reservations and it will say $9.99/per day next to my name, but on the total column it shows 0. 

I always get into Alamo via the Costco website when making a reservation. I usually don't add all the info until we are closer to the trip. I go into do this via the email confirmation. 

God I hate waiting in line for car rentals too! 

I was hooked on Alamo the first time we used the Kiosk check in at Easter at West Palm Beach. The looks from the people in line was priceless, like I did some voodoo or something at the blue box. 

PS-we had to stand in line at Myrtle Beach, they need the blue box. You always get some non-car guy trying to be a car guy holding up the line.


----------



## clymberz (Jul 6, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Nope, neither side has a real oven.  I'm pretty sure that all newer Starwoods (WPORV, WLR, Bayside at WSJ) have convection ovens.  Personally, I think that during the next remodel we'll end up installing them...
> 
> I never do Priceline but that's because I'm too Type A.  I have gotten really good deals pairing Costco discount (which includes one free additional driver, but you cannot do the QuickSilve line if you use this because they need the info for the second driver) along with an Entertainment coupon.  We rented an intermediate for a week in July for $163 all in for 8 days.  (If you have a red eye going home, you'll need to rent 8 days because you'll go over the 24 hour return period.)



Thanks!  Do you need a Maui Entertainment Book, or can you use a local Entertainment book (ie, from San Francisco Bay)?


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 6, 2010)

clymberz said:


> Thanks!  Do you need a Maui Entertainment Book, or can you use a local Entertainment book (ie, from San Francisco Bay)?



Local one works fine.  But be sure to register it because they have better deals online.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well... Costco is Costco, any day of the week. I've never bothered with coolers and never had any food spoil (and we bought a lot there on our last trip). As for the local markets, I think Lahaina Foods is the only way to go these days.


----------



## gregb (Jul 7, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Everytime I try to add a second driver online, it adds a second driver fee to my total.  Is there a way to avoid this?  I hate standing in line!



It may depend on how you reserve your car.  If you reserve it through the Costco travel site, then adding a second driver is free.  If you reserve it directly from Alamo, they charge you the $9.99 per day for the second driver.  The free second driver is one of the perks you get for using Costco travel.

When I last used Alamo, I was able to add my wife to the car using their Web application before we left on the trip.  When I got to the car rental office, I used the kiosk and her info was there, along with mine.  I completed the check-in at the kiosk and picked up my car.  The important thing is to add your second driver at the Alamo web site before you leave on the trip.  If you try to add a second driver at the counter, they require that the second driver be with you so that they can inspect the driver's license.  

Greg


----------



## clymberz (Jul 13, 2010)

I realize I sidetracked this thread but in case anyone is still following it...

In renting a car, I'm either going to do the priceline method, starting w/ $9/day and increase $1/day..... OR, I've heard about the Costco method.  The Costco method is suggested when "stacking" the costco discount w/ the extra day plus a coupon from the Entertainment book.

How does one stack the Entertainment Book coupon w/ Costco?

thanks


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 13, 2010)

You simply use the Costco corporate code (701469 or something like that) and then the Entertainment discount code.


----------



## clymberz (Jul 13, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> You simply use the Costco corporate code (701469 or something like that) and then the Entertainment discount code.



Do you just put a comma in between the two codes in the application?  Well, I'll give it a try and see what I come up with. Thank you!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 13, 2010)

clymberz said:


> Do you just put a comma in between the two codes in the application?  Well, I'll give it a try and see what I come up with. Thank you!



There is no application.  You go to Costco.com.  Click on Travel.  Click on Rental Cars. Select the rental car company.  Click on one of the many "Reserve now" signs. 

Once you are on the car rental site, which should be pre-filled with the Costco corporation code, you fill in all the pertinent info plus the discount code that appears on the Entertainment coupon.  Currently they are running $30 for Alamo, I believe.


----------



## clymberz (Jul 13, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> There is no application.  You go to Costco.com.  Click on Travel.  Click on Rental Cars. Select the rental car company.  Click on one of the many "Reserve now" signs.
> 
> Once you are on the car rental site, which should be pre-filled with the Costco corporation code, you fill in all the pertinent info plus the discount code that appears on the Entertainment coupon.  Currently they are running $30 for Alamo, I believe.



Thanks Lisa. I guess I'm still confused.  I think the challenge is that Costco already prefills out the coupon code (in addition to prefilling out the corporation code).  So I don't see a way to enter two different coupon codes (ie, the one from Costco and the one from Entertainment).

By the way, the taxes and surcharges on Maui are nasty.  Yikes!


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 13, 2010)

clymberz said:


> Thanks Lisa. I guess I'm still confused.  I think the challenge is that Costco already prefills out the coupon code (in addition to prefilling out the corporation code).  So I don't see a way to enter two different coupon codes (ie, the one from Costco and the one from Entertainment).



I was trying to do something similar for a Budget rental (i.e. two different sets of discount rates and coupons), and in the end, they made me choose which of the two discounted rates and which of the two coupons I wanted to use -- they did let me "mix-and-match" them to get the best discount rate combined with the best coupon value.

It appears that only one discount rate and (more importantly) only one coupon can be applied to a single Budget rental.  I assume it's the same for the other car providers.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 13, 2010)

tangental thread but useful.

We use both Safeway and FoodLand in Lahaina - depending on what we are looking for.  You can also get a discount card for Foodland as well as Safeway (as DM mentioned).

We go to Costco - even though it is just the 2 of us - to buy fresh Fish (wonderful and cheap - we got Blue Marlin steaks there that were to die for), steaks, alcohol, and a case of Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.

There is a great Fish Market - one exit north of Kai Ala - toward water in strip mall on corner - that has fantastic Poki, and other fish (but costlier than Costco).

Also - happy hour at the Lahaina Brewery in Kahana (unadvertised) for Big Swell IPA and cheap eats (pizza by the slice for $1.50) - we buy 6-packs of Big Swell IPA there as well.

As to Alamo Rental cars - Costco is a good way to go - we go right to the Kiosk and bypass the line.  I don't not think you can use double codes - make sure you bring coupon with you just in case.  I checked on Priceline - and the hassle is not worth the savings (for a convertible). Alamo also allows you to pick your car type from a selection of cars.  We always get a convertible anyway (much more - $280/week, but worth it - IMO) and its important that it doesn't smell from those that left the top down in a rain storm - as well as check the age of the car - by the odometer and manufacture date on the inside driver-side door panel (as well as make sure it has a mini-RCA jack to play our iPod - and we bring a mini-RCA plug).

Fun stuff - YMMV


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 14, 2010)

clymberz said:


> Thanks Lisa. I guess I'm still confused.  I think the challenge is that Costco already prefills out the coupon code (in addition to prefilling out the corporation code).  So I don't see a way to enter two different coupon codes (ie, the one from Costco and the one from Entertainment).



You don't enter two discount codes; you type over the Costco discount code with the Entertainment discount code.   

Entertainment usually has discount codes for double upgrades and, most recently, $30 off a weekly rental.  This usually beats the Costco discount coupons.  But you want to use their corporate code because only Costco will get you a free extra driver, plus it usually (but not always) gives the best base rates.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 14, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> You don't enter two discount codes; you type over the Costco discount code with the Entertainment discount code.
> 
> Entertainment usually has discount codes for double upgrades and, most recently, $30 off a weekly rental.  This usually beats the Costco discount coupons.  But you want to use their corporate code because only Costco will get you a free extra driver, plus it usually (but not always) gives the best base rates.



If you specify Entertainment's "discount code" (which is their corporate code), that will just override Costco's?


----------



## clymberz (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> You don't enter two discount codes; you type over the Costco discount code with the Entertainment discount code.
> 
> Entertainment usually has discount codes for double upgrades and, most recently, $30 off a weekly rental.  This usually beats the Costco discount coupons.  But you want to use their corporate code because only Costco will get you a free extra driver, plus it usually (but not always) gives the best base rates.



Bingo.  It turns out that Costco offers the same discount coupons that Entertainment does (eg, they both offer the $30 off).  What seemed to work was using the Costco corp code and the Entertainment code for double upgrades.  In checking prices, getting a double upgrade was "worth" more than the $30 (for a full week).

So the 8 day week via costco/entertaiment came to approx $260ish, for a "standard"

The lowest price via travelocity for a "compact" was approx $189ish, but you have to factor in the daily extra driver fee.

If you need the extra driver, then the costco/entertainment route is the way to go. If it's all about the benjamins, then go with one driver only and search travelocity for the best available. (or priceline and bid in $1 increments)


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 15, 2010)

clymberz said:


> So the 8 day week via costco/entertaiment came to approx $260ish, for a "standard"



Ouch?  We got a full-size (Impala) from Budget for ~$210 (after discounts, coupons, etc) for 13 days, not including CDW/LDW/etc, booked a little over 3 months in advance.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 16, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Ouch?  We got a full-size (Impala) from Budget for ~$210 (after discounts, coupons, etc) for 13 days, not including CDW/LDW/etc, booked a little over 3 months in advance.



Unless you are comparing the same weeks, it's not an apples-to-apples comparison because there is a huge fluxuation in prices week to week. 

FWIW, using the Costco corporate code and Entertainment double upgrade coupon, we booked an intermediate car for $163 all-in for 8 days for 6/19-6/27/10. Usually my company's base rate at National beats everyone, but by the time you add in the additional driver it's more expensive than Costco's base rate.  And since I never know when I have to take over the wheel (due to my motion sickness), we have to have that additional driver.


----------



## clymberz (Jul 21, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> Unless you are comparing the same weeks, it's not an apples-to-apples comparison because there is a huge fluxuation in prices week to week.
> 
> FWIW, using the Costco corporate code and Entertainment double upgrade coupon, we booked an intermediate car for $163 all-in for 8 days for 6/19-6/27/10. Usually my company's base rate at National beats everyone, but by the time you add in the additional driver it's more expensive than Costco's base rate.  And since I never know when I have to take over the wheel (due to my motion sickness), we have to have that additional driver.



I think I finally understand the Costco stacking idea.  I went through Costco and got a quote for Alamo and added the entertainment double upgrade.  It came out to about $210 out the door. I selected a compact and was upgraded to a standard.

The other thing I tried was going through travelocity to find the best available rate out there amongst the companies that Costco leverages.  In this case Enterprise.  I went through Costco and used the Enterprise coupon for 5% off plus an upgrade.  I went from compact to standard and was about $188 out the door. 

Saving $20 is like two poolside drinks 

I'm heading there the 3rd week of August so I guess they've raised the prices for the "high" season of the summer


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 21, 2010)

clymberz said:


> I went from compact to standard and was about $188 out the door.



Now you're learning to work the system!  Enjoy those MaiTais.


----------

